# Losing my mind with iDVD... my DVDs freeze and crash



## Russkafin (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new to these forums and the relatively new owner of a Mac Book Pro with Final Cut Express and iDVD.

I invested in this computer to edit the video from my wedding and make a nice, professional quality DVD. After weeks of work, it came out great... or so I thought. The final product, burned with iDVD, played fine on one or two DVD players... but on most players, it freezes up at certain parts and jumps back to the main menu. I tried re-burning it, only to have the same problem.

After perusing this and other mac forums, it seems this is not exactly an uncommon problem. The advice I came across was, instead of burning it right from iDVD, make an img file and burn it through Disk Utility, so I can set it to a slower burn speed. Also, get higher quality disks, like Verbatim. 

Well, after reburning at the slowest speed and using Verbatim disks, I have the same problem. The disks skip, freeze, and crash on most players. Oddly, though, they do play fine on a select few DVD players. But, that is not acceptable, it needs to play fine 100% of the time as far as I'm concerned, especially with how much I paid for this computer and software! What's going on, and can anyone help me?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem isn't with the Mac, it's with the DVD players. I think you will notice that the players it works on are newer, higher quality players. Just think of it as trying to play a game at max quality settings on older hardware, it skips and/or just doesn't work. If you made it as a HD DVD, try it at standard definition settings.


----------

